# How to know if polled?



## highpockets (Jan 30, 2014)

The doe is polled and the babies so far only have bumps. They are a week old. So I am supposed to disbud soon. How do I know for sure?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you feel horn buds, they most likely have horns.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Usually there is a swirl of hair right where the bud is growing. If polled, it will lay flat. What breed and are they male or female?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

bangs mean polled...swirls are horned : )


----------



## highpockets (Jan 30, 2014)

They are boy and girl.




















What do you think?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

I've read that horned will have a swirl over each bud, and polled will have a swirl right in the middle. And polled will have loose skin that you can move with your fingers and with horned the skin is tight.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe..both are cute!! I dont see swirls of hair around the bud area?? looks polld to me..but a better shot of the horn area would help...is mom of dad polled?


----------



## highpockets (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm is polled dad horned


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## highpockets (Jan 30, 2014)

Mom I meant. Do not know how to correct spelling on here sorry


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ETDairygoats (Feb 16, 2013)

We have a polled kid. I'll take a pic of her head and I'll post it here so you can compare. The polled ones normally have one or two swirls in the middle of their head


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

I had the same problem when my kids were young. Here is a link to my post. One of my doelings took almost 1 weeks longer then the others before I was sure she was horned. http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/polled-not-polled-160444/


----------



## highpockets (Jan 30, 2014)

T







This is the boys head. Girls does the same

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## highpockets (Jan 30, 2014)

What do y'all think? Thanks for replies that you gave.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

I think he is polled, but I could be wrong. I think the doeling will have horns.

I have only had experience with the kids in the link I posted.


----------



## highpockets (Jan 30, 2014)

Ok thanks so much


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Polled!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I say horned. I am pretty sure I see the bumps and swirls where the buds are coming up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They have kind of an egg shaped head when they are polled.


----------



## highpockets (Jan 30, 2014)

I will let y'all know when I know


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## highpockets (Jan 30, 2014)

Both horned


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

The first photo is a polled doe...the second is her horned brother...he was disbudded at 3 weeks old. You can not see horn swirls in the photo of him. The easiest way for me to tell is that the polled ones have hair on their heads that look like the seam on a baseball. Their head shape is also more oval. The cowlick swirls are a dead giveaway that they are horned. If they don't have the swirls I just feel their heads and check for pointy tips weekly. If the nubs are round and not pointy most likely polled. If pointy most likely horned. Yours appear to be polled. HTH


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Even polled kids have bumps. Feel the bumps before you decide to disbud, horns coming through will make the bumps pointy... no horns, the bumps are rounded.
I had a doeling born here the end of January born to a polled dam and a polled sire and I assumed she too was polled, she ended up getting disbudded at 5 weeks old because though they were slow to grow, she was horned. The pointy horn tips were definately there


----------

